# how much do you like classical music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I lisen to it 10 hours a days, i preffer to starve to death and buy records since have no money...
What a pity, but this is my drug my alcohol, getting high on classical no mather what even if 
this mean being poor.

LoL no kidding...

Than i could says i love it so mutch im looking for convert to classical, know this dude i introduce
him to classical, feel real proud of myself since he a jazz guy his parents were and are anti classical so his entourage too, than i succed in converting a soul to good classical music hey?!

For this i should have a special place in heaven, im dead sereous. and i plan to do the same to other
its my ''evangelical mission'' converting people to classical, it's one of my life purpose.

O yeah and i would trade alternative, grunge, metal ect for more classical or some Sarband.Have a nice day folks and that about it lady and gentelman short and sweet.


:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I fall asleep during: social situations; small talk; movies; Dancing With The Stars; political speeches; American Idol, etc.

But the adrenalin flows and I sit up and take notice when I hear classical music.

What mainstream folks find exciting, I find boring and vice versa.

I'm wired differently than they are. I live in a world where I don't belong.

Classical music is my life's passion. I might as well be dead without it.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I like your enthusiasm for classical music, it's rather pleasant and refreshing to see someone show this kind of passion for something they enjoy: For I too share your enthusiasm for it and pray that my flame of passion for classical music never expires. Keep on rocking dude!

:cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Classical music is WONDERFUL! I also love vocal works, particularly opera.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love classical music very very much.

Ironically, most people don't know this but I prefer jazz to classical. I love everything I hear but my ears often gravitate towards jazz.

However, lately during the past 6 months before this month I have been listening to mostly classical music due to the self-initiated research projects which I am involved in. (however, right now I'm catching up on hip-hop and in a few months to jazz before going back to classical.)

And I own 4 times more jazz CD's than classical CD's which I didn't realize until I ripped those.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

How much do I like classical music?

In metaphorical terms, about the size of the _Ring_ Cycle, conducted by Celibidache ... then put on a repeat loop.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> How much do I like classical music?
> 
> In metaphorical terms, about the size of the _Ring_ Cycle, conducted by Celibidache ... then put on a repeat loop.


Fortunately Celibidache is dead, so you will never have to test that out. You could try Knappertsbusch, though, and multiply the result by 1.66666666666...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I was born into a classical music family. Mom and Dad were musicians in an orchestra. Every morning we woke to classical music being played on the radio - Coffee Cup Concert was the programs name. 

My sister plays both the violin and viola, I began with piano then went on to organ lessons. Still love to play both. 

I do listen to other venues of music ... hit songs from the 50's, 60's and 70's, anything to do with the 'Big Band Era" ... as for "Chamber" music, mehhh ... I can take only so much of it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

In this life, that question will be neither asked nor answered in the secret precincts of the Temple of Woodduck. When the Temple crumbles and Woodduck is no more, the answer will be discovered, inscribed on stone, by those picking through the ruins, but they will fail to understand the runes. At last the question itself will be forgotten.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> In this life, that question will be neither asked nor answered in the secret precincts of the Temple of Woodduck. When the Temple crumbles and Woodduck is no more, the answer will be discovered, inscribed on stone, by those picking through the ruins, but they will fail to understand the runes. At last the question itself will be forgotten.


"_In this life, that question will be neither asked nor answered in the secret precincts of the Temple of Woodduck. When the Temple crumbles and Woodduck is no more, the answer will be discovered, inscribed on stone, by those picking through the ruins, but they will fail to understand the runes. At last the question itself will be forgotten. . . Kurtz, out._"


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

How much do I like CM? My collection has shot up to nearly 75% classical discs. My listening is almost all to classical. I listen for a good number of hours a day to it, provided I'm at home. Whatever my mental space, there is CM for it. While I'm constantly turning other types of music down, because it soon irritates me, I am regularly turning classical up, because I want even more of it. I even read books and articles about classical music, composers, works and classical recordings. I even participate in a forum and spend a considerable amount of time chatting about it  I am fascinated by it.

I, also, am out of touch with many of the things that appear to fascinate most people: sports, movies, television, celebrities.... I have many interests and hobbies, but, as far as media and art consumption goes, my main areas are classical music, books and documentaries. I often ask myself why people get so worked up when other people are playing sports. I'd rather be doing something of my own choosing... and classical music is often part of it. Even when I watch football games, I turn off the television audio and listen to classical music. Often, when I hear jazz or pop music in restaurants or stores, I try to imagine the same environment with classical music: which works would fit? why doesn't anyone do it? isn't it cool enough? would it chase people away?


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

a whole heck of a lot


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Classical music suks only old peple lisen 2 it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Classical music suks only old peple lisen 2 it


I do hope you speak for yourself ?:lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

2nd to pizza


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From 0% listening to classical music before around 1986, it shot to virtually 100% throughout the 90s. Since then, it has stabilized at about 50/50 classical/pop+rock. Music is of prime importance in my life, but not just classical.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

clasical is lame boring sh** no beat no lyrics LOL who listen to it listen to slipknot


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Classical music is part of my life: I listen to it, I read about it, I write about it critically and I discuss it (e.g. here at TC). I feel something is missing if I do not have easy access to classical music that engages me.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Just barely enough for it to be a passion! :clap:

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> clasical is lame boring sh** no beat no lyrics LOL who listen to it listen to slipknot


That's what the Florida swamp area residents said when I brought them the good news about classical music.

So damn irritable!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Classical music is the highest art form that humanity can aspire to. Others ar just pale imitations of eternity. Classical music makes my life better. Classical music makes me want to wake up every morning to open my ears to this senselessnes world.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Classical music and alcohol have one thing in common: you can't have enough.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I like several forms of music about equally. And I am equally passionate about those forms. 

They are avant-garde prog, jazz and jazz-fusion, and classical (almost exclusively 20th century and contemporary). My listening is probably about 35% classical, 35% various forms of prog and 30% various forms of jazz.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I love it so much it has repeatedly kept me awake until 3 or 4 am when I have to get up again at 7.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Classical music: It is like the air I breathe. I cannot live without it. It is an integral part of my life, and I listen to it when I read, or paint, or work, or eat. I have it playing before I go to sleep. It makes sodden, dreary days become brighter. I do not profit from it financially; on the contrary my pockets are appreciatively lighter because of it. It is very important to me.


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

I go through phases where I just latch on to a genre and thrive off of exploring it until I feel I've exhausted it. However, now that I've started with classical, I doubt I'll ever be satisfied with what I have. There's just too much to discover!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Antiquarian said:


> Classical music: It is like the air I breathe. I cannot live without it.


To repeat a prior comment: I wonder, if I were dying in the desert of thirst and starvation, how much of my precious classical music I'd trade away for a cold milkshake and a juicy hamburger.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> To repeat a prior comment: I wonder, if I were dying in the desert of thirst and starvation, how much of my precious classical music I'd trade away for a cold milkshake and a juicy hamburger.


That would depend partly on how much of your music collection you were carrying in your rucksack, and partly on whether the Bedouins had broad musical tastes and felt that you deserved a break today.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

I like it a lot, and it is one of the greatest art forms, and as such a good way to redeem the stress and pain of the existence. During the last years, when health issues have rendered me less and less active, I have learned to appreciate it more then before.
But still, it is not oxygen, water, food or medicine. And as long as I have things like that available I would get on fine without it.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Enough to tell good-looking women I like it, knowing 90% of them will think less of me for it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> Enough to tell good-looking women I like it, knowing 90% of them will think less of me for it.


Been there. Done that!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Been there. Done that!


I was recently sitting in a bar and some girl in her 30's or something chastised me because I didn't know some band from the 70's and therefore I didn't know "any of the old music". I told her I knew plenty of old music and listed some classical composers to her, which prompted the reply, "No I mean like real music. That stuff doesn't count."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I was recently sitting in a bar and some girl in her 30's or something chastised me because I didn't know some band from the 70's and therefore I didn't know "any of the old music". I told her I knew plenty of old music and listed some classical composers to her, which prompted the reply, "No I mean like real music. That stuff doesn't count."


Yeah. "Real" music. Like she of course is a fine example of "real" people. :lol:


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Enough to tell good-looking women I like it, knowing 90% of them will think less of me for it.


It can be a fantastic filter 

I ended up with a clarinet player, but dated Viola, Violin, Cello and Flute before I got married.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Enough to tell good-looking women I like it, knowing 90% of them will think less of me for it.


OK you told me

now, name some "real" music"


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

OK I do have interests outside of classical music. I love the great outdoors - hiking and camping - and I'm happy enough to taking a break from music - but it's always a great pleasure to get back to it. 

When meeting people I don't proselytize about classical music. But my ignorance of pop music has led to some awkward instances. People generally are ok with me liking classical music but then ask what pop music I like. When I say I don't like pop music I then frequently get responses along the line 'so you think you are superior!'


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I named my two sons after Wagner's heroes.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> I named my two sons after Wagner's heroes.


I named my two hundred children of ambigous gender after my most 'liked' Stupid Thread Ideas.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

This much. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> Enough to tell good-looking women I like it, knowing 90% of them will think less of me for it.


A newly discovered law of nature seems to be "The prettier the woman who has no previous exposure to classical music, the more intense seems to be her hallucinatory hatred of classical music."

I've experienced it. Others have too.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I believe Newton's Fourth Law is "The prettier the woman, the more intense she hates classical music."


With deepest respect, hpowders, I hope the converse of the Fourth law is untrue, as I believe there are some women on this forum. :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am writing about the reality of the outside world, not a specialized web forum.

This is no hypothesis. It is a physical law which drives life as we know it on this planet. 

A true definable force of nature on planet earth.

Other posters who have dated, recognize the wisdom of which I speak.

It's uncanny. The prettier the woman with no previous exposure to classical music, the more intense seems to be her hallucinatory hatred of classical music.

I could have obtained my PhD in physics doing this research!

Oh well, I'm certainly not going back to school. I will leave it to others to take up where I left off.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Dustin said:


> I was recently sitting in a bar and some girl in her 30's or something chastised me because I didn't know some band from the 70's and therefore I didn't know "any of the old music". I told her I knew plenty of old music and listed some classical composers to her, which prompted the reply, "No I mean like real music. That stuff doesn't count."


Although very funny, this is actually quite interesting as well. I think it has something to do with the fact that people have been mixing the concepts of "music" and "recording" for some time.

Or maybe it's just general western post-WWII abhorrence of history.

Actually these two things have some common ground. It's the elevation of the "now", the sensation over (tragic) memory. Wagner predicted it all and depicted it in Venusberg and Klingsor's garden.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

LancsMan said:


> OK I do have interests outside of classical music. I love the great outdoors - hiking and camping - and I'm happy enough to taking a break from music - but it's always a great pleasure to get back to it.
> 
> When meeting people I don't proselytize about classical music. But my ignorance of pop music has led to some awkward instances. People generally are ok with me liking classical music but then ask what pop music I like. *When I say I don't like pop music I then frequently get responses along the line 'so you think you are superior!'*


That probably means they recognize that you are.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

I adore classical music, but I'm still fairly new to it.. due to lack of exposure, not lack of interest. My family is more classic rock than classical, haha.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> Although very funny, this is actually quite interesting as well. I think it has something to do with the fact that *people have been mixing the concepts of "music" and "recording" for some time.*
> 
> Or maybe it's just general western post-WWII abhorrence of history.
> 
> Actually these two things have some common ground. It's the elevation of the "now", the sensation over (tragic) memory. Wagner predicted it all and depicted it in Venusberg and Klingsor's garden.


It is also akin to the validation of one's reality by its enactment on video. The corollary of "reality TV" is "unreality life."

Even Wagner couldn't have predicted that.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Classical music is the ultimate, absolute art form. Amen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

opus55 said:


> Classical music is the ultimate, absolute art form. Amen.





















Shante! You slay.

Its the miracle of Goddess that 'Callas' is a household name and that 'Sibelius' echoes in Eternity.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> OK you told me
> 
> now, name some "real" music"


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I do like *classical music* a lot, albeit in patches - _passionate_ about early music & baroque, _interested_ in later art music.
But I like many other types of music as well, and if I absolutely had to choose one type of music over another, my love of *folk music from Britain & Ireland* would win out over classical music - there, I've said it.

My love of *literature and poetry* is also very intense.

In short, I am a *three-legged woman*.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> But I like many other types of music as well, and if I absolutely had to choose one type of music over another, my love of *folk music from Britain & Ireland* would win out over classical music - there, I've said it.


Your post has been reported.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Dustin said:


> Enough to tell good-looking women I like it, knowing 90% of them will think less of me for it.


At least you get 10% who think the better of you for liking it - in my experience it is a lot less than that!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Alydon said:


> At least you get 10% who think the better of you for liking it - in my experience it is a lot less than that!


Haha well the other 10% is probably comprised as follows: 9% no reaction, 1% find it attractive


----------



## mcaparula (Apr 4, 2015)

What makes music itself so fantastic is that there is a type of music for all occasions. I like chamber music driving into work, but I like Tears for Fears or Steely Dan driving home. I don't like people who ONLY listen to CM. There are a lot of great music out there; jazz,blues, prog, pop, country, rock, folk..... Esa-Pekka Salonen said that he listens to Justin Timberlake while jogging...yes...Justin Timberlake. I have a great respect for that.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

mcaparula said:


> What makes music itself so fantastic is that there is a type of music for all occasions. I like chamber music driving into work, but I like Tears for Fears or Steely Dan driving home. *I don't like people who ONLY listen to CM.* There are a lot of great music out there; jazz,blues, prog, pop, country, rock, folk..... Esa-Pekka Salonen said that he listens to Justin Timberlake while jogging...yes...Justin Timberlake. I have a great respect for that.


Gee kinda harsh eh... You don't like them? Haha. But as far as your point you're making, I'm with you. Blues, Gospel, Jazz, Country, Funk, Folk, and Rock are all terrific to me.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> A newly discovered law of nature seems to be "The prettier the woman who has no previous exposure to classical music, the more intense seems to be her hallucinatory hatred of classical music."
> 
> I've experienced it. Others have too.


I shall try this.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: almost as much as taking a dump....but not quite. :tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This much


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

This forum, like all forums, could use more dog pictures.

(Re: the OP, I do not like classical music at all. I am only pretending.)


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


what signor?

are you laughing at clara's beauty or her taste in "real" music? hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> what signor?
> 
> are you laughing at clara's beauty or her taste in "real" music? hahaha


I'm laughing at clara's rather aggressive claim at being an exception to the complainant's rule, which I completely believe, and it's one of the funniest posts I've seen on TC in a long time.

Molto spiritoso, signora s!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'm laughing at clara's rather aggressive claim at being an exception to the complainant's rule, which I completely believe, and it's one of the funniest posts I've seen on TC in a long time.
> 
> Molto spiritoso, signora s!


grazie mille!

the way of introduction of a "classically illiterate" woman to classical music is the key factor
to bring the woman to classical world

you just have to hire a helicopter, take the woman for a night out to San Fransisco Opera
and see her cry under the Traviata exquisite sounds
(like Edward did with Vivian in Pretty Woman) hahaha


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

After spending all day with surly teenagers after school I immediately reach for my iPod and listen to classical music while marking Not to relax or soothe like some people might think, but to feel better, it's a tonic. 

And it's almost all I listen to at home. 

Classical music restores my faith in the goodness of humanity.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like classical music so much that I am spending most of my spare cash on it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> grazie mille!
> 
> the way of introduction of a "classically illiterate" woman to classical music is the key factor
> to bring the woman to classical world
> ...


Yes. I'm sure that would work. I'd rather pay a few extra $$$ and have the helicopter land in front of La Scala for La Boheme and then three hours later, out for some wonderful Milanese Northern Italian food, since it will be difficult to find Café Momus.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I like classical music so much that I am spending most of my spare cash on it.


Been there. Done that! Ha! Ha! The rent can wait!!


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

It has become a soundtrack to my life. And I'm all the better for it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2015)

It's just one dang work after another to discover and listen to. Where does it end? I feel like Sisyphus!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

And have you listened to Karl-Birger Blomdahl's ballet music? Get working you.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Half a much exactly.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It's one of my favorite things in life and it deserves all the time and money I have spent on it and more.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes. I'm sure that would work. I'd rather pay a few extra $$$ and have the helicopter land in front of La Scala for La Boheme and then three hours later, out for some wonderful Milanese Northern Italian food, since it will be difficult to find Café Momus.


you are a true Bohemian

if you can not find Cafe Momus, then Cracco in Milan is the right place for you

black cod glazed with honey, coffee and broccoli

you can choose the wine hahaha

allora...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> you are a true Bohemian
> 
> if you can not find Cafe Momus, then Cracco in Milan is the right place for you
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I'm free on Thursday!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sounds good. I'm free on Thursday!


no this Thursday,

next Thursday the 28th Lucia de Lammermoor in Teatro alla scala

meet you at the foyer


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> no this Thursday,
> 
> next Thursday the 28th Lucia de Lammermoor in Teatro alla scala
> 
> meet you at the foyer


Very tempting. My entire immediate family was quite mad, so Lucia is right within my comfort zone.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> no this Thursday,
> 
> next Thursday the 28th Lucia de Lammermoor in Teatro alla scala
> 
> meet you at the foyer


If I say yes, how would I recognize you? Will you be posting on an iPad?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I prefer classical music than people.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Today I finished up my big listening project for 2015 -- I've listened to every single piece of music in my collection at least once since the start of the year. In my case that's more than 1,000 hours, or just about exactly 43 days of music.

I've done this a few times before, but I think this time was the fastest yet!

It feels weird being free to listen to anything I want with no agenda. But I have some pretty cool playlists to help guide the selection process....


----------

